# Worgen:Welche Klasse passt der Lore nach am besten?



## Vanth1 (22. August 2009)

Hey,ich bin Lorefan und frage mich wohl was am besten zum Worgen passen koennte,also zur Rasse?
Worgen sind ja werwoelfe also killer.
Wenn ich einen spiele will ich ja auch ein Rp-feeling haben.
Was meint ihr was den Worgen am besten passen wuerde?
Die Klassen sind ja bekannt,aber mir gefaellt der gedanke an Worg Priester z.B. nicht.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Blutschwert (22. August 2009)

Worg Schurke


----------



## Tinuphyl (22. August 2009)

Sowas von Hexenmeister...Arugal und so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzw. ist der nicht mehr ein Magier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holywandrenner (22. August 2009)

Worg Krieger Blutrunst....


----------



## McOrc (22. August 2009)

Auf jeden fall ne nahkampfklasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ambesten mit waffenlosen skill oder stylischen Faustwaffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Geht schamane^^?
Wegen faustwaffen XD


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal nen Schurken vor^^
> Kommt so ein Mensch aus Verstohlenheit mit Fieser Trick und verwandelt sich nebenbei. Während des Verwandeln in einen Worg auch noch Verstümmeln....ich stells mir richtig geil vor...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder nen worgen dk XDD

Da kommt nen frischer wolf dk zum lichking (falls es noch so bleibt wenn cata kommt) Wass wollt ihr...WAU! XD


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

Zwerg Schamane


----------



## Nightmare66 (11. Oktober 2009)

jop nahkampf trifft gut...^^
krieger oder todesritter is wohl sehr gut fürs feeling(morldust-herzstoß..)
am wenigsten feeling gibt druide her ich mein hallo ich bin ein werwolfxD


----------



## Karasuke (11. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin ja ein Fan von Worgen-Kriegern ^^
Das wird ein lustiges Experiment, wenn ich mit dem das Tanken anfange *g*


----------



## Pusillin (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja durch die Gestalt und die üblicherweise vorhandenen beiden "Faustwaffen"
kann man schon auf Druiden/Schurken schließen,
wäre aber eher für Schurken...


----------



## Deathanubis (11. Oktober 2009)

Umfrage wäre nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Zwerg Schamane



Aha, also ein Worgen Zwerg Schamane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cool


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (11. Oktober 2009)

Worgen sind ja Menschen also denke ich dass die typisch menschlichen Klassen auch zum Worgen passen!


----------



## Teraluna (11. Oktober 2009)

Hexer, Krieger, Schurke und DK passen gut, Priester als Shadow und Mage weniger gut und Druide überhauptnicht!
Ist jetzt ne meinung und nicht in der Lore begründet.
Aber Worg und Druide passt einfach nicht - zum einen kriegen sich Hund und Katze dauernd in die wolle
 und zum zweiten wollen die immer ihr Revier an den Heilbäumchen markieren.

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Teradas (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann das jetzt nicht mit der Lore begründen.Aber Krieger,Schattenpriester und Schurke passen ganz gut,denke ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (11. Oktober 2009)

Finde Hexenmeister passt am Besten.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (11. Oktober 2009)

ich finde Magier und Schurken .Wobei Dk auch passen würde .


----------



## Huntermoon (11. Oktober 2009)

Also ich find Schurken und Hexenmeister passend, aber ich fürchte mich for den "Kìllâdógôfdèáth" Worgen-DKs -.-


----------



## Tweetycat280 (11. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde Schurke Hexenmeister u Druide passen und nur mal gut das Trolle u Worgen ihre eigene Gestalten bekommen so wie Zwergenschamies Wildhammertotems bekommen.


----------



## nekador (12. Oktober 2009)

DK, Warri, Rogue würden am besten passen.
ich persönlich würde aber nen Shami machen.


----------



## Tandial (13. Oktober 2009)

ich werd loretechnisch plausibel nen Krieger rerolen^^

da ich mit caster klassen nicht klar komme


----------



## Lordpotter (13. Oktober 2009)

Worgen Druiden wurden ja schon Bestätigt, ich bin gespannt welche Klassen beim Worgen noch kommen werden


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Oktober 2009)

Alles außer Schamanen und Paladine obwohl ich hoffe das der Jäger wieder raus fällt sieht blöd aus ein Großer Worg schickt kleinen Worg los zum kämpfen hehe


----------



## peddy3008 (14. Oktober 2009)

ich habe schon alles ausser einem Schami und einem Dudu.
Also wird mein Worge ein Dudu werden soviel steht fest.


----------



## wildrazor09 (23. November 2009)

alles was Menschen sein können.


----------



## ingame_wow (23. November 2009)

hab ma ne frage zu worgen dudus wen die z.b moonkingestalt annehmen verwandeln sie sich trotzdem in worgen beim kampf??


----------



## Philipannormal (23. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal nen Schurken vor^^
> Kommt so ein Mensch aus Verstohlenheit mit Fieser Trick und verwandelt sich nebenbei. Während des Verwandeln in einen Worg auch noch Verstümmeln....ich stells mir richtig geil vor...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welcher Schurke kommt aus der Verstohlenheit mit nem' Fiesen Trick? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ansich ne gute Idee, aber Horde > all!


----------



## Powerflower (23. November 2009)

schurke passt worgen sind einfach von natur aus hinterhältg,verchlagen,brutal,fies...
auch wenn es sich kaum anders spielen wrd


----------



## Dropz (23. November 2009)

Blutschwert schrieb:


> Worg Schurke


/sign und druide passt von daher,dass sie naturverbunden sind


----------



## Maghar (23. November 2009)

worgen druiden passen doch! sie stehen näher mit der natur im bunde als die nachtelfen oder tauren es je könnten denn sie sind durch ihre einzigartige gestalt mehr mit jedem tier verwandt als irgendwelche gestaltzauber. 
Krieger würde ich auch noch favorisieren, sowie schurke und jäger. ich denke ma magier und hexenmeister sind auch nich so abwegig, und priester wohl auch nich. =)
ich bin aber strikt gegen worgen todesritter, weil sowieso schon jede rasse mit todesrittern rumrennt und es einfach nur zum kotzen wäre.n und paladin bezweifel ich auch, da soweit ich weiß gilneas niemals eigene paladine ausgebildet hat so wie lordaeron arathi oder strom, insofern würden worgen paladine also wegfallen


----------



## JTR (23. November 2009)

Maghar schrieb:


> worgen druiden passen doch! sie stehen näher mit der natur im bunde als die nachtelfen oder tauren es je könnten denn sie sind durch ihre einzigartige gestalt mehr mit jedem tier verwandt als irgendwelche gestaltzauber.





wo sind worgen denn natur verbunden?

das sind einfach verfluchte menschen und mehr nicht o.O


----------



## Nicetale1 (23. November 2009)

Drui supersüße Mitzekatze werd mir auch ein machen


----------



## Rodanold (23. November 2009)

ich überlege grade, an welcher Stelle ich schon mal Worgen als Jäger gesehn hab..

find das nämlich auch gar nicht so hässlich.


----------



## FlowerMEGApower (24. November 2009)

Also ich kann mir LORE technisch gut vorstellen Krieger, Schurke, Jäger und Druide , weil Worge sind Muskelbepacke Halbmenschtiere. 

Mal überlegen Muskelbepackt . Klingelts schon ?? = Krieger
Tier das Schleichen kann und die warhnemung eines Wolfes hat = Schurke
Wer versteht sich besser mit einem Tier als ein TIER = Jäger
Sie sind ja schon Tiere es ist also nur noch ein kleiner schritt zur gewollten Verwandlung in eine Bären, Baum, Moonkin und in ein Katzen ahnliches ding. = Druide 

Was ich mir Lore Technisch nicht so vorstellen kann sind Mage oder Hexer die einen Gnome mit einen lässigen handbewegung wegwischen ( nichts für ungut ich putzigen Kerlchen) .

Etwas zu Kraftig für ne Zauerklasse . = Mage 
Würdt mir sogar noch gefallen das sie ja selber unter einem Fluch leiden. = Hexer 
Also richtig stören würdts mich nicht aber ich finde das zertsört das plötzliche auftreten der Worge. Wer ist schon überrascht das es so viel worge gibt die der geißel dienen und dann noch merh auftauen : HO DAMIT HABEN WIR NICHT GERECHNET DER LICHKÖNIG HAT WORGEN WO KOMMEN DIE BLOß ALLE HER? = Todesritter 
Ein wesen des Lichts der reinheit das verflucht und ein Tier ist also das nen ich einen = Priester 

Hoffe habe keine klasse vergessen.


----------



## Morgolosch (24. November 2009)

Philipannormal schrieb:


> Welcher Schurke kommt aus der Verstohlenheit mit nem' Fiesen Trick?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich



Jap Worgenschurke passt supi, Hexer klingt auch vernünftig. Krieger find ich auch vertretbar


----------



## michael92 (24. November 2009)

"Wenn" ich mir nen Worgen mache, dann wird es ein Hexer auf einem RP Server.


----------



## Goofster (28. November 2009)

Also ich freu mich total auf die Worgen...aber zurück zum thema ich finde auch das Worgen-Priester ned passt........dan doch eher Worgen-schurke ,worgen-Krieger aber am besten passt finde ich Worgen-Druide da sie  ja eng  mit der natur und tier verbunden sind und ja worgen halb Mensch-Halb tier sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nihtingàle (28. November 2009)

Worgen-Schurken, Worgen-Krieger und Worgen-Jäger

Ich werd mir evtl. nen Worgen-Schurken, oder Worgen-Jäger erstellen


----------



## Figetftw! (28. November 2009)

Maghar schrieb:


> worgen druiden passen doch! sie stehen näher mit der natur im bunde als die nachtelfen oder tauren es je könnten denn sie sind durch ihre einzigartige gestalt mehr mit jedem tier verwandt als irgendwelche gestaltzauber.


*hust* tauren sind kühe.... sie sind also auch mit nen tier verwandt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarif (28. November 2009)

Schurken, Krieger, Hexenmeister und Todesritter finde ich passt am besten^^


MfG Sarif  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (28. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Zwerg Schamane



Sinn des Threads grandios verfehlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schurke oder Krieger, wobei ich bei beidem eher faustwaffen oder eig sogar garkeine waffen cool fände (wird natürlich nicht so sein, leider, klar willman ne waaffe auch sehn, aba die option wär auch gut, allerdings, wennich ne 2h axt hab oda so die dann ausblenden, säh komisch aus mit krallen nur alle 3,7 sek zuzuhauen^^ kratzen :O


----------



## Senseless6666 (28. November 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> *hust* tauren sind kühe.... sie sind also auch mit nen tier verwandt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Maybe und worgen sind letztlich nur verseuchte menschen, was im umkehrschluss eig bedeutet das sie weniger als gnome mit der natur zu tun haben, man darf doch davon ausgehen das (hab da net das insider wissen) die krankheit seuche oda was auchimmer schuld an den worgen ist, nunja das selbiges nicht gerade zu nem stabilen ökosystem beiträgt, oder anders.. wenns ne seuche ist die die menschen zu worgen macht, dann sind bestimmt jegliche pflanzen und bäume und auch tiere in näherer umgebung ebenso verseucht. meinermeinungnach past druide net zu worgen, da es aba keine wirkliche alternative bei allis gibt - akzeptiert... und ich fänd blutelfen (sind nunmal elfen und automatisch naturverbunden) auch besser als Trolle... (aeh, hallo? schädel lecken mojo und viel vodoo und drogen? oh moment pflanzliche drogen alles klar


----------



## Sarif (28. November 2009)

die verwandlung der worgen ist keine seuche 
es ist ein fluch
also sind pflanzen und tiere im umkreis relativ normal da der fluch nur die menschen von gilneas traf


----------



## Darussios (28. November 2009)

Schurke, Krieger, Hexenmeister, Flohhüter, Haushund, Wachhund, Hund süß-sauer

PS: Nicht alle Klassenerwähnungen müssen ernsthaft gemeint sein.


----------



## schoeni (28. November 2009)

hexer, krieger, schurke

worg druide passt mir gar nicht (genauso wie troll druiden), kann micht schon schwer mit tauren druiden anfreunden aber die horde braucht ja auch ihre baumkuschler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich persönlich werd mir wohl nen worg/hexer erstellen


----------



## Big-bang (28. November 2009)

jäger kommt doch cool als worg n wolf als pet^^


----------



## Vanth1 (29. November 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Schurke, Krieger, Hexenmeister, Flohhüter, Haushund, Wachhund, Hund süß-sauer
> 
> PS: Nicht alle Klassenerwähnungen müssen ernsthaft gemeint sein.


achsoooo....also fallen schurke,krieger und hexer aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samaraner (29. November 2009)

Also Worg Goblinschurke oder Worg Taurenpaladin? Und ich dachte es kommen nur neue Rassen dazu...

Also Worgen eignen sich für genau die selben Klassen wie Menschen, da es rein technisch ja immer noch Menschen sind. Allerdings haben sie aufgrund des Fluches ihre Verbindung zum Licht verloren, wodurch sie weder Priester noch Paladin sein dürften. Damit bleibt noch übrig Hexenmeister/Magier/Schurke/Krieger/Todesritter. Todesritter passt allerdings auch nicht, da die Worgen aus Gilneas nie zu Todesrittern erweckt werden konnten. Da Menschen neuerdings Jäger sein können, dürfen Worgen das auch. Der Gedanke das ein Worg einen treuen Begleiter hat bzw sich weder auf Magie noch auf den Nahkampf verlässt ist zwar etwas seltsam, loretechnisch jedoch einwandfrei.

Blizz sieht das wohl etwas anders und hat den Worgen trotzdem den Todesritter gegeben. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber irgendjemand muss Blizzard wohl die Schnapsidee eingepflanzt haben, das jede Rasse Todesritter sein kann...
Das Worgen Priester sein können kann man zumindest noch halbwegs begründen, etwa so das einige Verfluchte in Gilneas dem Licht treu geblieben sind oder so. Gefällt mir zwar nicht, aber zumindest nicht völlig aus der Luft gegriffen.
Den größten Schnitzer hat sich Blizz ganz klar damit erlaubt das Worgen Druiden sein können. Ihnen dafür den Hexenmeister zu nehmen setzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf. Wie Blizz begründen will, das die Worgen, die nie auch nur ansatzweise etwas mit der Lebensweise der Druiden zu tun hatten, sich dafür aber alles untertan machten das sie nur hinbekommen haben, jetzt plötzlich Druiden sein sollen statt Hexenmeister sein sollen, weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht.

*Fell macht einen noch nicht zum Druiden!*


----------



## wow-michi (29. November 2009)

also im gegensatz zu manchen würd ich mit nem worg-druiden eigl. gut klarkommen schurke auch was jetzt öfter angesproche nworden is is der krieger aber kann ich mich nich wirklich mit anfreunden wenn mal wer paar gründe/thesen brigen könnte die klassen/rassen combi zu erstellen were ich sehr dankbar weil ich darauf überhaupt ncih klar komm^^


----------



## Letia (29. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Hey,ich bin Lorefan und frage mich wohl was am besten zum Worgen passen koennte,also zur Rasse?
> Worgen sind ja werwoelfe also killer.
> Wenn ich einen spiele will ich ja auch ein Rp-feeling haben.
> Was meint ihr was den Worgen am besten passen wuerde?
> ...



Also ich als jahrelanger RPler muss dir da sagen, das am besten Nahkampfklassen in Frage kommen alles andere ist schon schwierig genug. Da Worgen von Arugal aus einer anderen Dimension beschworen worden waren sie vorher 0 mit Magie vertraut und auch das Heilen war eher mit Verbänden basteln als Lichtmagie oder andere zunutzen.


----------



## Samaraner (29. November 2009)

Also mal von Schlechtschreibung abgesehen...

Wo ist das Problem mit einem Worgkrieger??
Krieger sind in WoW Charaktere die viel trainieren um immer stärker zu werden und den Umgang mit allen möglichen Arten von Waffen zu erlernen. Bei manchen Rassen ist der kriegerische Hang stärker ausgeprägt als bei anderen, aber es gibt keinen Grund warum ein Worg kein Krieger sein sollte.



Letia schrieb:


> Also ich als jahrelanger RPler muss dir da sagen, das am besten Nahkampfklassen in Frage kommen alles andere ist schon schwierig genug. Da Worgen von Arugal aus einer anderen Dimension beschworen worden waren sie vorher 0 mit Magie vertraut und auch das Heilen war eher mit Verbänden basteln als Lichtmagie oder andere zunutzen.


Sry, aber als RPler solltest du wissen das die Worgen die in Cata spielbar werden verfluchte Menschen sind.


----------



## perxs (29. November 2009)

Maghar schrieb:


> worgen druiden passen doch! sie stehen näher mit der natur im bunde als die nachtelfen oder tauren es je könnten denn sie sind durch ihre einzigartige gestalt mehr mit jedem tier verwandt als irgendwelche gestaltzauber.
> Krieger würde ich auch noch favorisieren, sowie schurke und jäger. ich denke ma magier und hexenmeister sind auch nich so abwegig, und priester wohl auch nich. =)
> ich bin aber strikt gegen worgen todesritter, weil sowieso schon jede rasse mit todesrittern rumrennt und es einfach nur zum kotzen wäre.n und paladin bezweifel ich auch, da soweit ich weiß gilneas niemals eigene paladine ausgebildet hat so wie lordaeron arathi oder strom, insofern würden worgen paladine also wegfallen



mhh du weist aber schon das ein taure mehr Tier ist als ein Werwolf ??


----------



## Redtim (29. November 2009)

spielbar werden sein: krieger, dk, schurke, jäger (jeah^^)priester, magier, hexer und... Druiden oO was ich nicht sooo verstehe...^^ aber ok^^


----------



## Letia (29. November 2009)

Samaraner schrieb:


> Also mal von Schlechtschreibung abgesehen...
> 
> Wo ist das Problem mit einem Worgkrieger??
> Krieger sind in WoW Charaktere die viel trainieren um immer stärker zu werden und den Umgang mit allen möglichen Arten von Waffen zu erlernen. Bei manchen Rassen ist der kriegerische Hang stärker ausgeprägt als bei anderen, aber es gibt keinen Grund warum ein Worg kein Krieger sein sollte.
> ...




Richtig das weiss ich aber der Fluch der Worgen wurde nur auf diese Menschen übertragen, durch Bisse oder Arugal eben. Und es gibt in der Lore nunmal keine Menschen Druiden als bestes Beispiel oder diese Menschen sind aus Gilneas und diese haben sich vor Jaaahren von der Allianz abgeschottet und haben daher andere Religionen ,Magie und sonst alles. Erfährt man alles im Buch "Beyond the Dark Portal".


----------



## Sharkeno (29. November 2009)

Also eig. sind Worgen ja nicht gleich hirnlose Killer, sonst könnte man sie ja nicht kontrollieren.

Aber zurück zum Thema:Also ich stimme vielen meiner Vorpostern zu,es sollte schon eine Nahkampfklasse sein, weil so n Worgen mit muskelbepackten Pranken und 2 Meter Körpergröße würde schon ein bisschen witzig aussehen, wenn der mit so nem kleine Stück Holz in seinen Händen auf Gegner schiesst und seinen nicht mal halb so großen Begleiter ind en Nahkampf schickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also zumindest finde ich das.
Ich glaube, dass der Schurke oder ein krieger am betsen zu einem Worg passen würde.

MfG der nette Schruke von nebenan.


----------



## Zalahadin (1. Dezember 2009)

ich finde wirklich schade das es keine neue klasse giebt....


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. Dezember 2009)

Gut passen schonmal alle Menschenklassen, da Worgen ja normale Menschen waren und der Allianz angehörten.

Interressant wird es wenn man überlegt was die Ursprungsworgen überhaupt sind? Da bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Ist es eine Spezies aus einer anderen Welt, die dort vielleicht nur in Worgengestalt existiert und von Arugal nach Azeroth beschworen wurden oder ist es nur eine Krankheit oder Seuche die von Arugal erschaffen wurde. 
Die jetzigen Mensch-Worgen (Gestalt wandeln) könnten mit einer Mutation oder ähnlichem erklärt werden.

Aufgrund der Geschichte mit Elunes Sense, wodurch die Worgen in den Dämmerwald kamen, gehe ich aber davon aus, daß es sich bei den Ursrungsworgen um eine eigene Rasse mit Geschichte, Kultur usw. aus einer anderen Welt/Dimension handelt.

Da ja die Nachtelfen die Rasse ist die als erste mit den Worg-Menschen Azeroths in Kontakt traten und es sein könnte das die Ur-Worgen ein Naturverbundenes sind, wäre es nicht abwegig, wenn die Nachtelfen den Worgen die Lehren des Cenarius beibringen.
Davon ausgehend, sind Druiden loretechnisch sehr interessant.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Dezember 2009)

sind die typen da nich verfluchte mensch magier?


----------



## Raaandy (2. Dezember 2009)

Lore technisch passt zu den Worgen alles.

Warum? Weil sie damals Meschen waren, und in dieser Zeit auch alles erlernen konnten was Menschen konnten.
Dazu können Sie auch alles was die Nachtelfen können, da sie damals schon Ihnen begnet waren. 
In dieser Zeit haben sie von Ihnen lernen können.


----------



## Tomminocka (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich mach per Rassenwechselfunktion aus meinem hässlichen Zwergen-Jäger einen Worgen-Jäger, hoffe nur, dass die Funktion zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon implementiert ist, also der Worgen hinzugefügt wurde.


----------



## Ixidus (3. Dezember 2009)

goblin > worg!
warum? weil grün!


----------



## Occasus (3. Dezember 2009)

Mage, Krieger, Schurke in der Reihenfolge


----------



## Jajaiskla (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde am besten passen:
-Schurke
-Krieger
-DK
_hexer


----------



## wow-michi (3. Dezember 2009)

ich


----------



## Areadas (7. Dezember 2009)

Schurke , Krieger , Worg Dk !!!!!1111


----------



## Xorras (14. Dezember 2009)

Work DK..? Finde ich Lore.technisch ja irgendwie unmöglich, weil: Während der gesamten Arthas-Affäre waren die Worgen ja hinter dem Graumähnen-Wall und haben von dem Krieg ja so gut wie nichts mitbekommen, ergo kann Arthas auch keine Worgen in seiner Armee haben. Außerdem ginge doch das gesamte Worgen-Feeling vor die Hunde würde man ihre Start-Up Story einfach skippen. Ich finde es schon richtig das Worgen so vielseitig seien können wie Menschen, schließlich sind sie ja nur "Verfluchte" eben jener Rasse. Der Wall diente ja zum Schutz vor den Worgen, der mit dem Cataclysm-Event dann zerstört wird und euer Char dann infiziert wird, von infiltrierenden Worgen. 
Am besten sieht natürlich ein Worgen-Nahkämpfer aus, dies auf Grund des muskulösen Designs. Aber im Endeffekt sollte man doch eh die Klasse spielen, die einem am Meisten Freude bereitet, oder liege ich da falsch..?


----------



## Chaosstep (16. Dezember 2009)

ich stelle mir worg druide sehr lustig vor mit den ganzen formen in die man wechseln kann schizophrenie INC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
den skill ich 100% feral, da hat man die meisten formen (katze u. bär)^^


----------



## juri94 (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde zu Worgen passt ein Melee-Schamane ( bin aber nicht sicher ob die Schamanen werden können :/) oder ein Krieger. Worgen Dks kann ich mir irgentwie nicht vorstellen... wäre auch Loretechnisch Schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schurke würde vielleicht auch passen aber da ich Schurken nicht gerne spiele kann ich persönlich sie nicht empfehlen. Das wären die Rp-Feeling Klassen, die ich vorschlagen kann, aber Magier oder Hexenmeister wäre auch vorstellbar, weil bei den Menschen Magier (neben Paladinen) ja sehr ehrbare "Berufe" waren. Außerdem da Worgen ja verfluchte Menschen sind kann man auch Hexenmeister spielen weil die ja sowas wie korrumpierte Magier sind.


----------



## Sano (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde Schurke passt am besten zum Worg.
Ich denke Nahkampfklassen insgesamt sind für den Worg 
das Passendste um möglichst authentisch
(hrhr, dieses Wort in dem Kontext) zu spielen.

mfg sano


PS: Ja, Arugal ist/war Magier.
Worgen-DK finde ich Lore-technisch absolut bedenklich weil 
der Worg eine Krankheit für lebende Menschen ist die darunter leiden.
Der DK ist TOT und das verträgt sich in meinen Augen mit dem sich 
verwandelnden Worg garnicht!


----------



## Kremsi3 (16. Dezember 2009)

Druide.... ist ja durch einen alten duruiden kult entstanden....


----------



## Kremsi3 (16. Dezember 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Maybe und worgen sind letztlich nur verseuchte menschen, was im umkehrschluss eig bedeutet das sie weniger als gnome mit der natur zu tun haben, man darf doch davon ausgehen das (hab da net das insider wissen) die krankheit seuche oda was auchimmer schuld an den worgen ist, nunja das selbiges nicht gerade zu nem stabilen ökosystem beiträgt, oder anders.. wenns ne seuche ist die die menschen zu worgen macht, dann sind bestimmt jegliche pflanzen und bäume und auch tiere in näherer umgebung ebenso verseucht. meinermeinungnach past druide net zu worgen, da es aba keine wirkliche alternative bei allis gibt - akzeptiert... und ich fänd blutelfen (sind nunmal elfen und automatisch naturverbunden) auch besser als Trolle... (aeh, hallo? schädel lecken mojo und viel vodoo und drogen? oh moment pflanzliche drogen alles klar




naja die seuche ist ja durch einen alten druiden stamm hervorgekommen, welche sich in worgen verwadneln konnten, die bisse allerdings haben die seuche dann auch auf menschen übertragen.....

wenn ich mich nicht irre
lg kremsi


----------



## Xorras (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich fänd es sogar richtig von Blizz zu sagen, dass Worgen keine DKs werden können.
Worgen DKs... Das wäre das Ende von WoW, obwohl ich auch kurz mit der Idee geliebäugelt habe.
Dann habe ich aber bedacht das ein Schurken DKs überlegen sind und dass ich das gesamte neue Gameplay verpassen würde, würde ich mir einen Worg-DK erstellen. Ich würde die gesamten veränderten alten Gebiete nicht sehen, die neuen Quests nicht erleben... Nein, ich glaube ein Worgen Schurke wird es bei mir werden.


----------



## timinatorxx (16. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Hey,ich bin Lorefan und frage mich wohl was am besten zum Worgen passen koennte,also zur Rasse?
> Worgen sind ja werwoelfe also killer.
> Wenn ich einen spiele will ich ja auch ein Rp-feeling haben.
> Was meint ihr was den Worgen am besten passen wuerde?
> ...



Worgen und killer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so wie die in den Spielszenen bisjetzt aussehn sind das schmusekatzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miâgi (16. Dezember 2009)

ich denke mal der schurke wirds machen als beste klasse


----------



## Kief (16. Dezember 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Also ich find Schurken und Hexenmeister passend, aber ich fürchte mich for den "Kìllâdógôfdèáth" Worgen-DKs -.-



Ich fürchte mich vor deinem "for"


----------



## turageo (16. Dezember 2009)

Blutschwert schrieb:


> Worg Schurke



Wird definitiv nach Leveling + Contentbesichtigung mit dem Main eines der ersten Dinge sein die ich persönlich für Cataclysm geplant hab.
Passt ganz gut zu den Worgen wie ich finde. Außerdem hab ich beim Servertrans meinen Schurken auf dem alten Server belassen und da
dümpelt er jetzt vor sich hin. Trifft sich für mich also ganz gut nen Worgen Schurken mit Cataclysm zu erstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worgen Priester könnte man aber RP-technisch mit (etwas mehr) Fantasie schon begründen. Stell Dir mal vor, Du würdest Dich plötzlich durch
den Fluch verändern. Es gibt ja auch RL genug Leute die im Glauben Zuflucht vor den Widerwärtigkeiten des Lebens suchen. Warum also nicht
auch Worgen, die ja ursprünglich und immer noch zum Teil menschlich sind? So abwegig find ich das jetzt gar nicht. Der Glaube quasi als letzte
Zuflucht vor dem Tier in Dir selbst, der einzige Weg der Dir half Deine Menschlichkeit zum Großteil zu bewahren (mal abgsehen von dem
Trank, der während der Einführungsquests erwähnt/gezeigt wurde). Das sei mal nur so grob hingeworfen als kurzer Gedankengang zum Thema.
Für RP Zwecke fehlt natürlich noch einiges an Feinarbeit am Char-Design, aber als "Roughdraft" sollte es erstmal reichen. ^^

MfG


----------



## Dragonsóul (20. Dezember 2009)

Mir gefällt der Gedanke an einen Worgen Krieger immer noch am besten!
Direkt gefolgt von dem Schurken.
Was anderes kann ich mir bei Worgen beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Haggelo (1. Januar 2010)

ich mach mir nen worg warri


----------



## GAJR (23. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde ja nen Worgen-(Schatten-)Priester garnichtmal so schlecht. Gibt ja schließlich schon im Düsterwald und so schattenzaubernde Worge. Und bei den Priestern hätte man auch das Problem vom Schurken nicht: Wie erkläre ich, dass es Wesen, das scharfe Klauen hat, Schwerter/Kolben/Äxte/Dolche/Faustwaffen benutzt?


----------



## immortal15 (23. Januar 2010)

worg batman ........


----------



## tsurugu (23. Januar 2010)

Ich würde sagen: Krieger!

Und nur mit Faustwaffen... was anderes passt i-wie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> oder nen worgen dk XDD
> 
> Da kommt nen frischer wolf dk zum lichking (falls es noch so bleibt wenn cata kommt) Wass wollt ihr...WAU! XD



ICH HASSE DICH!
Mein bauch tut eh total weh vom Muskelkater, und dann kugle ich mich denentwegen lachend rum, und erlebe Hoellenquahlen )=


----------



## ibbi (31. Januar 2010)

wie wohl der worg priest in schattenform aussieht...oO das stell ich mir nich schön vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (31. Januar 2010)

alles was untote und Menschen können


----------



## boonfish (31. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3kkz (26. April 2010)

ganz klar: Worgen Krieger mit 2 faustwaffen... Fuck yea!!


----------



## Progamer13332 (26. April 2010)

worg paladin


----------



## WhiteSeb (26. April 2010)

AAALSO!!!

Ich finde es schrecklich, wie viele hier meinen, Worg Druide würde passen.

Das passt mal GARNICH!!!

1.:
Entgegen einigen Behauptungen hier wurde der Fluch NICHT von einem Druidenstamm gewirkt.
Erzmagier Arugal holte während des dritten Krieges die Worgen aus einer anderen Dimension in der Hoffnung, sie könnten im Krieg gegen die Geisel helfen.
JEDOCH wandten sich die Worgen nach kurzer Zeit gegen die Menschen und es stellte sich raus, dass sie ihr Erbe durch einen Biss weiter geben können.
Naja, den Rest kennen wir.
In Gilneas ham die sich verbreitet, es wurd ein großes Tor gebaut und Arugal nahm die "echten" Worgen auf und verschanzte sich in Burg Schattenfang.

2.:
Die Menschen in Gilneas kannten zu der Zeit, als sie eingesperrt wurden, noch keine Druiden, geschweige denn Nachtelfen.
Auf einmal kommen da Nachtelfen zu denen, nachdem das Tor geöffnet wurde, und die Gilneaner einfach "Hey OK, wir ham so welche wie euch noch nie gesehn, aber scheiss drauf, werden wir halt Druiden".
Nich bissl unlogisch?
Schon allein, dass die in SO KURZER ZEIT das Druidentum hätten lernen können?
Bezweifel ich.

Also, wo is da die Logik?
Wo passt das Lore-Technisch?

MfG
WhiteSeb


----------



## Lord Aresius (26. April 2010)

Wenn ich einen Worgen spiele, dann wird es ein Mage definitiv sein. Warum ? weil es die einzige Klasse ist, die mir noch als Ally fehlt ^^


----------



## Ulgi (26. April 2010)

Ich stelle mir gerad einen Worgen-Hunter ironisch vor.
Ein Hund geht mit seinem Hund Gassi XD
Naja, Spaß bei seite, Worgen-Krieger oder Schurke währe optimal, finde ich.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. April 2010)

Krieger...die Klasse die jedes Volk wählen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (26. April 2010)

Tinuphyl schrieb:


> Sowas von Hexenmeister...Arugal und so...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der is magier. auch wenn er eher dunkle arkanmagie benutzt...ein hexenmagier^^


----------



## Symbols (26. April 2010)

Ich fänds ja eigentlich wohl geil wenn Worgen-Druiden als Katze die eigentliche Werwolf gestalt beibehalten würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wäre irgendwie lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteSeb (27. April 2010)

Wie keinen mein Post interessiert -.-


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. April 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Wie keinen mein Post interessiert -.-


Ein Großteil der gamer interessiert sich nicht für die lore...


----------



## WhiteSeb (27. April 2010)

Jaa, was leider sehr schade ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne gute Geschichte is doch immer was schönes.
Und vor allem die WarCraft Lore is doch sehr geil


----------

